# Need processor and motherboard for gaming...



## Rahul Kavlekar (Dec 22, 2013)

my rig:-
PSU-Seasonic s12 520
Graphics card-radeon hd 6670 1gb ddr5 (will be upgrading to GTX 650 ti boost in july)
Monitor- 1600 x 900 Aoc
RAM-2 X 2gb acer ddr3 1333 mhz(Will be upgrading to kingston hyperX 4gb ddr3 1600)
Budget- 12,000(can stretch to 13000 max)

Mainly for gaming.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

AMD FX 6300 -7500,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3 -6000.
TOTAL -13,500.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> AMD FX 6300 -7500,
> Gigabyte 970A-DS3 -6000.
> TOTAL -13,500.



+1.This is best you can get


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Dec 22, 2013)

please recommend me a slightly cheaper motherboard..Cant cross the threshold of 13k..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> please recommend me a slightly cheaper motherboard..Cant cross the threshold of 13k..



that mobo should be 5.3k locally.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> please recommend me a slightly cheaper motherboard..Cant cross the threshold of 13k..



AMD FX 4300 -6700,
Gigabyte 970A-DS3 -6000.
TOTAL -12,700.


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Dec 22, 2013)

thanks guys..
 will go with fx 6300
and gigabyte 970a -ds3

But will there be performance drop if motherboard with 760g chipset is used??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> AMD FX 4300 -6700,
> Gigabyte 970A-DS3 -6000.
> TOTAL -12,700.



i think i3 can beat 4300. get 6300 atleast.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> thanks guys..
> will go with fx 6300
> and gigabyte 970a -ds3
> 
> But will there be performance drop if motherboard with 760g chipset is used??



NO performance drop


----------



## Rahul Kavlekar (Dec 22, 2013)

so if  gigabyte 970a -ds3 is overpriced then  ASUS M5A78L-M/U3  can be a good option...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

yep you can consider that mobo.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rahul Kavlekar said:


> so if  gigabyte 970a -ds3 is overpriced then  ASUS M5A78L-M/U3  can be a good option...



try your best to get gigabyte 970 a ds3 under your budget. try in many local shops. flipkart is overpriced for many items.


----------

